# Some finished pens



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 18, 2019)

Haven't made many but had some great blanks and made a display for my office out of an olive wood cutting board.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Rocking RP (Nov 18, 2019)

Great pens. Display is very creative.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Nov 18, 2019)

Fantastic workmanship. Keep your door locked.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2019)

I like that stand. I need to make one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 18, 2019)

Very nice. Love those koa pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 18, 2019)

Swmbo bought me the plastic display a couple years ago but it only holds slimline pens. I used the plastic support rods and used it as as template.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2019)

Dam nice pens! I'm with Marc, need to make me one of those stands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 18, 2019)

Tony said:


> Dam nice pens! I'm with Marc, need to make me one of those stands.


I'll send you the template if you want. 2 sides so marc can have one too.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'll send you the template if you want. 2 sides so marc can have one too.


Nice....I'd like that.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2019)

Wood quality is absolutely breathtaking! Craftsmanship right behind that! Totally outstanding, pens and stand! Welcome back! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 18, 2019)

Super nice presentation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 19, 2019)

Gorgeous pens and a pretty cool stand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 19, 2019)

Awesome pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 19, 2019)

awesome stand and pens. Don, glad you didn't ask us to pick a favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## clarkhus (Nov 19, 2019)

Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'll send you the template if you want. 2 sides so marc can have one too.



That would be awesome brother!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 19, 2019)

All nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 19, 2019)

So as not to sound redundant....ditto to what everyone else said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2019)

Cool! I feel sorry for you having to use all that wrinkly koa... keep your chin up!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 19, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Cool! I feel sorry for you having to use all that wrinkly koa... keep your chin up!


I make due with the stuff I have laying around. I need to make a trip to maui. My mentor got some great koa and he saved me all the cutoffs from his paddles that are selling for 2k in the gallery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 19, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I make due with the stuff I have laying around. I need to make a trip to maui. My mentor got some great koa and he saved me all the cutoffs from his paddles that are selling for 2k in the gallery.


Cutoffs?! I like cutoffs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cyacoub (Nov 22, 2019)

The segmented pen on the top is stunning! What is the grayish colored wood in the center piece?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 23, 2019)

cyacoub said:


> The segmented pen on the top is stunning! What is the grayish colored wood in the center piece?


Spectraply


----------

